# Cable bobinado para conexion de un banco de condensadores



## tachyman (Feb 29, 2008)

He visto de manera repetida, que la alimentación de bancos de condensadores utilizados para la corrección del factor de potencia, se hace por medio de un cable enrollado haciendo el papel (asumo) de una bobina. Tiene esto algun efecto positivo o negativo sobre la acción del banco de condensadores?
No he encontrado referencias al respecto pero quisiera saber a que se debe o por qué se realiza esta práctica y si es recomendado o no.

adjunto foto para mejor visualizacion de la consulta. De todos modos he visto condensadores con mucho mas bobinado en sus cables que estos.

gracias


----------



## El nombre (Feb 29, 2008)

Teoricamente un condensador descargado es un cortocircuito. (asi que me veo venir) Quedando claro esto vamos a otro punto: Una bobina es todo lo contrario. Aunque parezca una tonteria  esa bobina, en apariencia inofensiva y que no vale para nada, hace una estupenda resistencia. Estamos hablando de potencias aceptables. (me pongo cachondo cuando se pasan los 40A).

Esto se mira tanto que las curvas del cable no deben ser en algulo recto ya que produce un calentamiento. Esto se hace cuando se calculan las intensidades de cortocircuito. Importante tema ya que el conductor puede ofrecer una resistencia que al cortocircuitar no dispare la proteccion que tenemos en cabeza.

Igual me he ido del hilo pero esto es a grandes rasgos lo que es.  

Dios! que dolor de dedos (claro, escribo con dos)


----------



## tachyman (Feb 29, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta. Pero como se justifica el uso de una resistencia extra a la resistencia en la cabeza de la botella del condensador? Tengo entendido que esta última se utilizaría para reducir las sobrecorrientes o corrientes inrush producidas por los transientes de conmutación de los condensadores y que la resistencia tipo bobina del cableado incluso podría influir de alguna forma a la resonancia del sistema.
Bajo este approach, como se podría dimensionar o calcular el numero de vueltas del cableado al diseñar un banco de condensadores para una carga específica? Existe alguna referencia conocida o alguien que haya tenido experiencia instalando bancos de condensadores?

A todo esto, el banco en cuestión es de baja tensión,con condensadores de 10kVAr/60uF, no de media, por lo que dificilmente habrán 40 o más Amperes.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 1, 2008)

resonancia. que bonito efecto 

a 60Hz como máx no hay nada.
cuado tienes conectado un condensador tienes que descargarlo y más con esas tensiones. No veas las ostias que da cuando se ha roto alguna y te pones a manipular. Para la descarga se usan.
claro ahora vas apreguntar para que se le añaden otras de más bajo valor y más potencia en el contacor que hace entrar las barías. Esas son para la descarga Rápida. quedando las otras de seguridad.


----------



## heli (Mar 1, 2008)

Supongo que será para aumentar la infuctancia en serie y evitar las resonancias. Si en la línea de la batería de condensadores hay muchos armónicos, típico de las líneas de máquinas de soldadura por puntos etc, puede ocurrir que los condensadores entren en resonancia con esos armónicos. Entonces se comportarían como un cortocircuito y absorberían mucha corriente, fundiendo los fusibles o explotando. Podrían usarse inductancias comerciales en serie con los condensadores en instalaciones de este tipo, aunque lo normal es usar baterías de condensadores de corrección de factor de potencia electrónicas, a tiristores o IGBT, que evitan estos problemas.


----------

